# dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?



## forencowboy (6 Februar 2009)

In den letzten drei Tagen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich immer die selbe IP Adresse habe.
Ist 1&1 verpflichtet mir eine dynamische IP zugeben oder kann sie das machen wie sie will?

Ich denke mir, dass ich durch eine statische IP wieder angreifbar bin.

Beim technischen Support werde ich mich in jedem Fall melden.



forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Die können das machen wie sie wollen, es ist eher die Ausnahme, dass Du Deine IP behältst, dass Du mit einer statischen Adresse angreifbarer bist stimmt so pauschal auch nicht.


----------



## forencowboy (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Ich denke da an SpamsMails usw. oder dass ich leichter ausspioniert wrden kann.
Ich krieg leider das Gefühl nicht los, dass irgend etwas nicht stimmt.
Bisher habe ich immer eine dynamische bekommen. Jetzt seit drei Tagen immer die selbe.
Im Bekanntenkreis herum gefragt. Bei denen ist das nicht so. Alle 24h eine andere.




forencowboy


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Eine gute Paranoia sollte man pflegen...


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Ist Deine IP zufällig 127.0.0.1 ? :scherzkeks:


----------



## forencowboy (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Nein! Diese ist es nicht!




Eine Paranoia wäre vielleicht zu erklären.

In letzter Zeit ist nun mal zu viel passiert! :-?

Jede Änderung oder Ungereimtheit läßt mich aufhorchen bzw. aufschrecken.





forencowboy


----------



## Acronis (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*



> [Ich denke da an SpamsMails


Was hat die ip mit Spam zu tun?Bei Arcor gibts seit zwei Wochen auch feste ip


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Ist das irgendwo dokumentiert?
Oder machen die einfach keine Zwangstrennung mehr?


----------



## forencowboy (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: dynamische IP Adresse pflicht?*

Seit ich WLAN deaktiviert habe wird bei Eigenschaften nichts mehr protokoliert.
Deshalb kann ich nicht sagen ob es eine Zwangstrennung gibt oder nicht.




forencowboy


----------

